# 1600 Mhz Ram in Intel DH67 BL



## gunners009 (Sep 18, 2011)

i have 8 GB of 1333 Mhz installed and one slot is left can i put 4 gb 1600 Mhz of Ram instead of 1333 .(This Mobo support 1066 and 1333 mhz only).
Will system will be stable ?

Thanks


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 18, 2011)

If the mobo supports only 1333MHz maximum then you won't be able to install 1600MHz ram but i guess some of the ram can work in both 1333 and 1600 like my vengeance.you better post your complete config especially your mobo brand and model.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

Even if you put 1600MHz RAM it will work as 1333MHz RAM. So its a waste of extra money spend. Decision is yours.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 18, 2011)

Even if you get a 1600MHz RAM, it will run at 1333MHz. So, going for 1333MHz RAM is good decisiom as you will also save some bucks. 
But why do you want more RAM. 8GB is more than sufficient for now.


----------



## gunners009 (Sep 18, 2011)

m getting Corsair VENGEANCE 4GB for 1450 only and XMS3 4 gb single m nt getting ...I have intel DH67 BL Mobo ...
there will be no issuse na ?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ 1st of all don't use SMS lingo here. Regarding your Ram, there won't be any problem for compatibility. But you won't get any performance benefit as the 1600 MHz module will be under-clocked automatically to 1333 MHz speed.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't really get it. Are you trying to put 2 rams of different make in the Motherboard?

From What I know usually its better to use EXACT same make/frequency to avoid compatibility issues. 

and as Cilus said please avoid SMS language as its kinda irritating to read.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 18, 2011)

Guys one question ?
2*2 GB Ram or 1*4GB Ram ?


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2011)

^^
What ever is cheaper for you.


----------



## a2mn2002 (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ so i should assume that there is no difference technically / logically.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ going with 2x 2GB ram makes for sense - the power consumption and heat inside of the cabby will be less and you can upgrade later if you need more ram later 

@ gunners009 - get 1333 Mhz 4GB ram module from same manufacturer and series if possible for better compatibility.


----------



## gunners009 (Sep 19, 2011)

actually i want XMS3 4 gb 1333 mhz single stick ram..but it is not available anywhere in delhi .only xms3 2 gb ones are available here in 1333 mhz. that is why was asking about 1600 mhz 4 gb single stick.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ In that case, but XMS3 module from any online shop or contact SMC.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 19, 2011)

gunners009, let me clear the doubts regarding Ram.

The performance of ram depends upon two factors:

*1. Speed: *It determines the data transfer rate of a Ram, i.e. how much data can be transfered in unit time. So more the speed, more the data Transfer rate. In your case you can't go beyond 1333 MHz speed due to the H67 chipset restriction.

*Cache Latency*: It determines the response time, i.e. the time required between a request of a particular data has been made by CPU and that specific data is available to CPU. Normally Ram modules are devided into multiple rows with each row devided into severral columns. This columns are called memory block and the smallest unit of a memory. When a data is placed into Ram, it is devided into several small blocks. For example if the block size is 512 Bytes and the data size is 2KB then (2KB/512Bytes) = 4 memory blocks are required to hold the data. So when a request is made by CPU, Ram needs to some time to find out at which memory locations the data is distributed. So less the latency, faster the access of data.

In your case, both the Corsair Value Ram 1333 MHz and XMS3 have CL9 cache latency. So in default setting there will not be any performance improvement with XMS3. 

Now I think you get the idea: With your H67 chipset, both the Corsair 1333 MHz CL9 value Ram and 1600 MHz CL9 XMS3 will perform almost same unless you reduce the cache latency of any of them by changing the BIOS setting. AFAIK, XMS3 can run @ CL7 in 1333 MHz speed, Our forum member Sukesh has done it. So if you are okay to play with the Ram timing setting, go with XMS3. Else get the Value Ram.


----------



## gunners009 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cilus said:


> gunners009, let me clear the doubts regarding Ram.
> 
> The performance of ram depends upon two factors:
> 
> ...



Great !!

Thanks a lot mate 
One more think What Command Rate is in RAM i.e 1T and 2T 
I have xms3, i have 2T and Which is Better?


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

1T command rate offers more performance but less stability while 2T command rate offers more stability. In ideal situation 1T command rate offers 2-3% performance enhancement over 2T command rate. But when more number of memory modules are used or the Ram runs on higher speed, 1T command rate can cause stability issues. So most of the manufacturers set the Command rate @ 2T at the maximum speed the ram module can operate for higher stability.

Each of the memory module has its own XMP profile, i.e. the the stable setting for cache latency and command rate at different speeds. 
In case of XMS3, it has the following profiles:-

444MHz: -> 6-6-6-16-23 @ 1T (DDR3-800)
592 MHz -> 8-8-8-22-30 @ 1T (DDR3-1066)
667 MHz -> 9-9-9-24-34 @ 1T (DDR3-1333)
800MHz ->  9-9-9-24-41 @ 2T (DDR3-1600)

Now H67 will support upto DDR3 1333 or 667 MHz (9-9-9-24-34@ 1T) profile. When you will plug the module, automatically the 667 profile will be selected. IF not. then you can select the desired XMP profile from motherboard BIOS.


----------



## gunners009 (Sep 20, 2011)

Now its clear.
thanks a lot mate


----------

